# Just bought myself a Tarmac, check it out!!



## Von-Skipp (Oct 5, 2007)

Well here she is!

-2008 Specialzed Tarmac Expert-
size 54
regular gearing
16.44 lbs

The build is stock from the website exept:
-traded alloy bars to some carbons
-traded Fulcrum 5 wheels to MAVIC KSYRIUM ES aniversary edition. 
-Look KEO sprint pedals
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=34008

Everything else is the new Ultegra SL with a Dura-Ace rd.

I went on a short ride today and the bike is great!! Amazingly fast and smooth, can't wait to the race it! I think the bike is defintely faster than me... atleast the colors are!!

Pictures of course::

BTW, I noticed a couple hours after I bought it, Specialized listed a new color for the Expert in Quickstep. I am defintely happy with the Blue/White. It looks amazing in person, especially with the wheelset!


----------



## simplton (Nov 3, 2007)

Dude,
Gorgeous bike. I'd love to see that blue in person.

nice ride!
Cheers!

simplton


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Cool...

My wife is happy to see the shots. She ordered one on Tuesday and was concerned about the colour. I'm getting a 54 Tarmac in the Quickstep colors, which the LBS had in stock. She had originally wanted the Quickstep version, but the distributor in Canada wasn't able to get it until March. So she opted for the Blue and white.

BTW the bike looks good!

Can't wait to get our's so they can join their siblings, the 07 Roubaix Experts that we have in the front hall.


----------



## onegiant (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow absolutely gorgeous bike!! I really like that USA colorway, and those Kysriums compliment the bike so well. Enjoy riding it!


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

There was one of those on the group ride Sunday. I couldn't quit staring at it. Congrats!


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

How Do You Like Those Pedals?


----------



## Von-Skipp (Oct 5, 2007)

Dank said:


> How Do You Like Those Pedals?


Thanks for all the great comments guys!!! I've have a couple solid rides on it now and the bike is great! Very comfortable and very fast. This is my first road bike (always been a mtn biker) so I can't give any good comparisions.

The pedals have a great feel to them. One thing I did notice on the LOOKS is when they are unclipped they natural hang almost upside down, the way they are weighted. This sometimes gets fustrasting when clipping in at a stop light as I have to flip over the pedal.

I'm very pleased otherwise!


----------



## Birds (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm jealous, beautiful bike.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Love that bike! For 2008, the Tarmac Expert simply cannot be beat if you consider bang for the buck on a new bike. I love them and hope to be getting one soon. The colors they offer are great as well! They even had a white one on their site for a little while then removed the pic. Dunno what that's all about. But it was nice looking.

Anyway, congrats on a sweet ride!


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

Me likey. Blue is my favorite bike color. I've got an '06 Roubaix Comp in Gerolsteiner colors and your blue appears to be the same.

(I might have kept the Fulcrums - I'll bet they look good on that bike).

Congrats!


----------



## tod (Mar 4, 2006)

Beautiful! That is high praise coming from me, as I generally abhor compact frames. But, for some reason, I love the Tarmacs.

One note on the Looks... the pedal that you are not clipped into will "hold" its position as you turn the cranks with your clipped in foot. So, as the unclipped pedal comes past the top of the crank rotation, it is right side up. If you clip on the downward side of the stroke, the pedal will then be right side up. 

OK, that sounded completely confusing. I should attach a video clip (hee).


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice bike. :thumbsup: 
I ride an 06 Expert (Gerolsteiner) in a 54. To me it's more comfortable than my Roubaix was.
BTW, what kind of bottle cages are those?

Lou.


----------



## morxy (Nov 11, 2007)

Love these photos. Beautiful wheelset. Love the red hubs, spoke, pedals... offsets the red/white/blue in the frame.

Bought this bike myself last week. Asked a bunch of people in the office which they thought looked best out of the Tarmac Comp, Expert and Pro and most preferred the Expert... the popular choice.

Maybe add some dark blue or red Michelin Pro 2 Race tires and you're done


----------



## bupton (May 15, 2006)

Nice bike you have there! I was looking at this bike (well, the SRAM version of it) along with the Trek Madone 5.2. Was about to pull the trigger and then ran accross the deal of a lifetime on a Seven id8. Needless to say I got the Seven.


----------



## Von-Skipp (Oct 5, 2007)

morxy said:


> Love these photos. Beautiful wheelset. Love the red hubs, spoke, pedals... offsets the red/white/blue in the frame.
> 
> Bought this bike myself last week. Asked a bunch of people in the office which they thought looked best out of the Tarmac Comp, Expert and Pro and most preferred the Expert... the popular choice.
> 
> Maybe add some dark blue or red Michelin Pro 2 Race tires and you're done


Thanks for the compliments :thumbsup: Haha I think I'll stick with black tires for now, theres enough colors going on already!! How are you liking your new Tarmac??


----------

